# Farm table glue up



## devillier1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I need some advice from my fellow workers. I'm fairly new to woodworking and I'm currently working on a farm table. I glued two of the 4 2×10's up today and I'm afraid I didn't use enough glue. I don't have a jointer so my edges were a little bowed. Or warped, not sure the proper term. My question is , can I screw a little metal bracket on the bottom to keep those two board held together better? I'm trying to keep in mind wood expansion and I will be using proper table top fasteners to let it float. Thanks for the help.


----------



## devillier1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Like this


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Or, run the glue up through the table saw cutting right down the glue lines. Doing so should give you boards that mate perfectly. But I'd re glue them right away, before they get a chance to bow (or edge set) again. And use plenty of clamps.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

As the others said, you can install metal brackets without causing any structural problems to the table. But I doubt that your original problem was that you used too little glue, rather it was that the boards weren't straight. The suggestion made by runswithscissors is a good one. For the other two boards to be glued up you might want to consider finding a way to joint the boards - it can be done on a tablesaw or router table (as well as with a hand plane), google will show you how…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

First of all, lesson #1. Never assume anything is cut perfect at the lumber yard. I don't use a lot of construction lumber, but it's all planed and sized. I am not a fan of lumber yards.

Welcome to Lumberjocks. Hope you post your project when done.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

What scissor said^. Best way w/o a jointer.


----------



## devillier1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm going to go with the brackets, I know it isn't ideal but I'm expecting a baby any day now so my time is limited. Besides, it's a free table I'm building for my sister so I can always replace the top later down the road when I have a jointer and planer.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck on your table, and even more good luck with the baby! Being a parent is the most rewarding and frustrating gig.


----------

